# speedometer gear?



## Bobcat 91 (May 10, 2017)

Hey Folks, I've tried to search this with not much luck. I'm helping a bud fix the speedometer in his 64, st 300 with 3.90 rear, 7.50 14" tire's
It has a brown gear 39 teeth know and he add one of those speed correcting job's but didn't fix it. factory chart if I'm right says black gear? But not sure if that's right being this gear didn't come in 64's. Or does it even matter?

Thanks Robert


----------



## Bobcat 91 (May 10, 2017)

Still working on this st 300. Trying to find what the # of drive teeth anyone now this, or how do I determine this? 
I have found three colors for 3.90 rear gear brown/yellow/black?
Also the front pump gasket is leaking a bit, trying to find exploded view of st 300 or any thoughts or idea's?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

These may be of help.

From the Parts Book;









From the 64-66 AT parts requisition booklet;


----------

